# A Greenhorn's 1st Grow



## key2life (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey all, key2hwy here with his first ever grow.  

I'm grateful to have found this forum, and to have the opportunity to get feedback and insight from folks who have done the work.  So, please, have at it - you folks have forgotten more than I'll know anytime soon. 
 I just hope I can limp a grow home with no major screw ups.  :icon_smile:

The Seeds (all fem):

3 - Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice
4 - Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
1 - Seedism Hex (freebie)
1 - Seedism Applejack (freebie)

The Setup:

600W MH/HPS light with cool tube
4.5 x 3.5 usable area in a closet, painted white
4" intake fan from duct under house
6" inline fan with exhaust duct to garage / DIY carbon filter
Oscillating fan for air movement
Seed starter soil for germinating / seedlings
FFOF soil for veg and beyond
3.4 gal air pots for veg and beyond

I chose the WWxBB and FCJ seeds because I was going to do a SCROG, but on the advice of some folks here on my intro thread, decided to table it for next time.  I still like the idea of a SCROG, but want to keep it simple for my first grow.

My first potential screw up:  I wanted to have 6 plants for sure, so I germinated 9 - thinking I might not get them all, or they might not survive the seedling stage.  Well, they've all broken surface now, so we'll see if I kill them in the next 2 weeks or not.    If they survive me, can I grow 9 plants in a 15.75 sq ft space?  I want to try, anyway.

My second potential screw up:  I bought Perlite to mix with my FFOF, but managed to buy a bag with Miracle Gro food in it.  Will this make my soil too hot, or will it be OK?  Do I even really need the Perlite?  I could exchange or return it, if it's crucial.  Please see picture for content.

So, I'm assuming these things having come up = veg period.  I plan to run them 24/0, and am using the MH light at 600W with 24 inches between light and medium to start.  My temperature is 75 * under the light at plant level, and the house is air conditioned.  The RH is 50 - 56*.  I can open the door to the closet and plan to do so whenever possible.  If anyone has any insight/experience vegging with a MH light and this sounds screwy, please let me know.

I guess that's it for now.  Thanks in advance for being here not just for me and my grow, but for all of us! 

key2hwy


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Dec 8, 2012)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> My first potential screw up:  I wanted to have 6 plants for sure, so I germinated 9 - thinking I might not get them all, or they might not survive the seedling stage.  Well, they've all broken surface now, so we'll see if I kill them in the next 2 weeks or not.    If they survive me, can I grow 9 plants in a 15.75 sq ft space?  I want to try, anyway.


Yea i see no problem with it. just dont veg them too long or you will run into space problems.




> So, I'm assuming these things having come up = veg period.  I plan to run them 24/0, and am using the MH light at 600W with 24 inches between light and medium to start.  My temperature is 75 * under the light at plant level, and the house is air conditioned.  The RH is 50 - 56*.  I can open the door to the closet and plan to do so whenever possible.  If anyone has any insight/experience vegging with a MH light and this sounds screwy, please let me know.


Sounds right to me (I'd might even move them within 18" or shorter from the tops)
Keep on doing what your doing:aok:


----------



## key2life (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, OGB - I appreciate it.  Will try and keep it steady.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Best of luck and green mojo your way.

What nutes are you planing on using?


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

I grow nine in a 4x4 tent so you should be okay...just don't go letting them become monsters on ya. Be ready to adjust the height of that light. Too far and they will stretch and get spindly, too close and they can burn up. Since it is in a cool tube you should be able to get it pretty close once your seedlings can handle the light. I prefer vegging under HO T5's and flowering under an HPS.  

Green Mojo.


----------



## key2life (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, pcd and Hamster - much appreciated.

pcduck - I'll be using Technaflora nutes - so far, I'm just giving them a watered down version of Thrive Alive B-1 Red, trying to promote root growth.  

Hamster Lewis - I definitely want to get to vegging with T5's in the future, but I've kind of hit the money wall on this first shot at it.  What T-5 fixture are you using in that 4x4 tent, if you don't mind my asking?

Thanks again for the mojo!  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

> My second potential screw up: I bought Perlite to mix with my FFOF, but managed to buy a bag with Miracle Gro food in it. Will this make my soil too hot, or will it be OK? Do I even really need the Perlite?



It will be ok:aok: As the Thrive Alive B-1 Red is fortified with mineral salt nutrients, it is not OMRI organic as is much of their nute line.

I always add perlite to my ffof, some growers do and some don't though, growers choice, but I like it.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking good, how fun to start a new grow.  

The only thing is after the seedlings are up and maybe 4-5 days old, I would move the light closer and if they have stretched add more dirt to the cups. 

I like Hamster use T5's for veging now instead of the MH.  Have fun and enjoy your new passion. Your gonna do fine.


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis - I definitely want to get to vegging with T5's in the future, but I've kind of hit the money wall on this first shot at it.  What T-5 fixture are you using in that 4x4 tent, if you don't mind my asking?



I veg in 2x4x5 tents...I have a 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 that is a perfect fit for the 2x4 tents. It took me quite a few grows before I went to vegging with T5's so I know all about hitting the money wall.


----------



## key2life (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey!  Thanks, to everybody!

pcduck - Trying to go organic was another thing I decided to let go for this first shot at things.  I was able to get this Technaflora beginner's kit at a nice price, so I went with that.  There's that money wall again...

Hamster Lewis - Thanks for the info... someday, brother, those T5's will be mine.  Oh yes, they will be mine. :hubba:

Rosebud - Thanks for the heads up about stretch.  The oldest one is on it's 3rd day now and is about 1.5" tall.  I've been concerned about this initial stage right along.  Is it more beneficial to keep at 600W and 24", or should I dim it down to 450W or 300W and get the light closer?  How hot is too hot?

Thanks again, everybody! :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

I would dim it down as far as you can  and bring it down. Put your hand above the seedling and feel how warm it is on your hand. So if the light is too hot on your hand it will be too hot on the baby.  Add some dirt to the baby above pictured.  Green mojo.


----------



## key2life (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks!  I'll get on that now.


----------



## key2life (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, I dimmed the light to 300W and dropped the height from 24" to around 14" from the top of the cups to the bulb.  I also added dirt to the ones that looked similar to the picture I posted.  The temperature and RH seem to be holding steady.

Time to chill out now!  :tokie:  Thanks!


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

Growing is definitely a marathon and not a sprint. It's hard to sit back and let them do their thing. I know I constantly want to mess with them.


----------



## key2life (Dec 10, 2012)

True, Hamster Lewis, true.  :chillpill:


----------



## key2life (Dec 15, 2012)

Thought I'd check in with a progress report.  The seedlings are a week old and I'm hoping I'm somewhere close to having this stage dialed in.  

I have my MH light set at 450W and it's about 8 inches above the plants.  The heat is negligible, and new growth is happening.  I have them at 24/0.

I've also started feeding them a 50% solution of the Technaflora Root 66 and Sugar Daddy at a couple of tablespoons per plant per day, unless the cup still feels heavy when I pick it up.  I'm trying to eliminate runoff if I can.  I'm guessing in another week or so I can move them to their 3.4 gallon air pots?

Thanks to all who have taken their time to help me out so far!  If anything seems screwy, please let me know!  :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking nice.

I would be wary of feeding them and with those amounts this early in their lives.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with the duck. they maybe too young for food.

They do look really nice. congratulations on getting them this far.. Your gonna do fine, i  just know it.


----------



## key2life (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sorry - I'm not accurately telling you what I'm doing with this Root 66 and Sugar Daddy.  Technaflora tells me to use the solution every third feeding when growing in soil, with the other two being water alone.

Sorry -  - does this still seem too early to give them any food?  These 2 nutes are aimed at root production more than anything else, I think.

Thanks!  :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2012)

They store their own food for a couple of weeks. Then my soil has enough food for them for a couple more weeks.

I also let mine dry out between waterings. The roots will grow in search of water. I do not water everyday. More like every 3rd day or so.


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking nice.
> 
> I would be wary of feeding them and with those amounts this early in their lives.




:yeahthat:

I have gone a good 3 weeks before feeding my seedlings. Most times around 2 weeks. If you feed them too early you could wind up opening up a can of worms problem wise. jmo


----------



## key2life (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks, folks - your opinions are what I'm after.  I don't know enough to even have an opinion!!  I'll back off to distilled water for the next couple of weeks.  I know when I transplant that FFOF has enough nutes for 3-4 weeks, but thought I'd try and get more root growth before that.  

:icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile: A can of worms is exactly what I don't need!  :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah,,just watch for the turn and burn. To much and yur in trouble. Me I always liked a little Turn and Burn. I do agree about seedlings though. Ya want them nice and strong before feeding. Kinda like a baby,,,real bland and no substance are they will throw up on ya. Thier system dont handle it to good.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the setup. Love the pics!


----------



## key2life (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, weedhopper and stepheneking.  Lots of good support and info here at MP.  :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 17, 2012)

I am soaking it all up  Nice to know there is a group of people with the same interests


----------



## Locked (Dec 17, 2012)

stepheneking said:
			
		

> I am soaking it all up  Nice to know there is a group of people with the same interests




True that...there are lots of us.


----------



## key2life (Dec 20, 2012)

OK - checking in.  Seedlings will be 2 weeks old tomorrow.

Seems to be good new growth happening, and everyone seems healthy so far.  There is one runt, but it seems green and healthy.

I'm thinking about re-potting soon from the Solo cups, and am wondering if I should go to an intermediate sized pot, or just go directly into their final homes - 3.4 gallon air pots.  If I'm understanding the debate, it's that going to small pots first promotes tighter root structure but can add stress to the plants due to the rigors of re-potting.  Thoughts, anyone?

Also, when should I be able to crank the ballast up from 450W to 600W without damaging the seedlings?  Are they sturdy enough now, or should I leave well enough alone and just let them be?  They do seem fine.

:icon_smile::icon_smile: Thanks all!! :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2012)

Your babies look good. I repot mine from the solo cups to one gallon grow bags, cheap black plastic ones. Then i make them stay in there if i can, until they show sex. Then the girls go in whatever your final pots will be. That is how I do it.

I would leave the light alone for a little while longer, I think they look nice.

Fun stuff huh?


----------



## key2life (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely fun stuff!  Looking into some intermediate pots now.

Thanks, Rosebud!


----------



## key2life (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey all - checking in at about 2.5 weeks, and I'm getting spots on some of my plants.  I had fed them a diluted solution of TechnaFlora Sugar Daddy and Root 66 a while back, and was cautioned that it was probably too early.  Is this the result of that mistake, do you think?

I don't know if the deficiency charts are applicable for seedlings or not, but if they are, it looks like K deficiency?  I've flushed them out real well this afternoon, and the top leaves seem OK, except for a couple of plants, which are getting spots on the top leaves, too.  

I'm waiting for some bigger - 1 gal. - pots to arrive - is this in any way related to them being in solo cups still, maybe?  

They don't seem to be dying, and are pretty alert looking.  My plan was to: A.) wait a couple of days after flushing and see if they hold steady, improve, or get worse - but I wanted to shoot a couple of pics out, in case I've really screwed up.
B.) have an attitude adjustment.  :icon_smile:

Any help would, as always, be mucho appreciated!  Hope everyone had a happy and safe holiday - and thanks again for the opportunity to learn from those of you who have walked the walk!


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

Hard to tell with the lighting on those pics. They don't look bad at all. Was what you gave them ph'd?


----------



## key2life (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe these will be better - thanks! :icon_smile::icon_smile:

Helps if you can see what I'm talking about, I guess!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2012)

If those were my plants I would get them out of that seed starter stuff and plant them in the ffof. Do NOT feed any more till further notice. I think your spots are from when you fed when they were too young.  FFOF has enough nutes for 4-5 weeks.  I think they will be ok. 

Since this is your first grow, mix up the ffof real well with water and let the pots drain then plant them.  Then when you think they are ready for water, stick your finger in the pot to the second knuckle and see if it is dry. Then soak the plant till there is run off.  If you have saucers under the pots they may drink up the excess water, if they haven't drank within 30 min, pour it off.  
 Green mojo!


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Rosebud, for the quick advice.  I appreciate it!  :icon_smile:

I went ahead and re-potted them into their final air pots, because the 1 gallon bags I ordered didn't ship in time to use this go around.  That was yesterday in the early afternoon.  This morning everybody looks alert and pretty happy, considering.  I also think they'll be alright now that they're in the FFOF.

I'm keeping an eye on the light position now, and the closet is staying at 72* give or take.


----------



## oldsman (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good key!Bout the only thing I would do is cluster them more towards center of light and raise the short planter up level with the others.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

If i can boss you around one more time, I would say to water the whole pot, not just the little plant. You will probably not need to water very often since the pots are  so big and the baby's are so  little.  You have a fan on them?


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, oldsman - can try to do those things.  The only way I see to get them tighter together would be to put them all into a large rubber tray I have for the back of my station wagon and take them off of the individual plates I have each pot on.  Any problems doing that, do you think?

Rosebud, you boss me around as much as you need to.  I'm married, and therefore have become "coachable."    I'll continue to be happy to learn it the right way the first time around. I do have a fan on them. It felt good to get into some "real" dirt and out of that seed starter stuff.  Probably should have used the FFOF from the start.  This is how we learn..... 

:icon_smile::icon_smile: key :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been married for 40 years but I will still try not to boss you around. I use seed starter for mine too, but not MG. My favorite is Whitney Farms organic.  Ffof is too hot for tiny babies, but so was your seed starter..so this should work out.  Green mojo Key.


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

What type of seed starter mix did you use key? I have used MG Seed Starter Mix for a couple years now and never had a problem. Green Mojo for your lil ones.


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2012)

Hamster Lewis - 

It was Ferry Morse seed starter mix.  I think my wife has been using it, and I just grabbed it and gave it a shot.  Don't know if it'd been OK if I hadn't tried to jump start root growth by feeding them Sugar Daddy and Root 66 too early.  Trying to learn to get out of my own way here. 

:icon_smile::icon_smile: key :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## oldsman (Dec 28, 2012)

I just tried the same FM stuff and totally hated it.I tend to follow Hammy with the Mg seed starter mix.As for having them on plates,is that to catch run-off?


----------



## key2life (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to know on the FM mix - thanks.

Yeah, I have white plastic down on my closet floor covering the carpet, but I wanted to be able to catch runoff, so I used the plates.  This big rubber liner I have has like a 2" lip around it, so it would catch runoff.  It's dark gray, so I don't know if that's a problem, or if the amount of light reflected back up is negligible.


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2012)

Seeing how my tents liner is the same white reflective material as the insides of the tent I think you would be okay with that one key.  This whole growing thing never stops being a learning experience so keep that in mind and try to always look at both the positive and negative things as lessons. I think most of us have at one time or another been guilty of feeding the little ones too soon. I know I have.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Im pullin up a chair for this.....I believe you will need a bigger closet with 9 plants....most new growers will want to OVER WATER, let them completely dry out before watering,I would not start giving nutes untill you transplant in bigger containers,I will go from starter cups right to a 5gal so you dont stress them everytime you transplant,I saw you were going to put them in 1 gal containers,go ahead and put them in 5gals.....green mojo your way....peace


----------



## key2life (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks HL, and mmf2 - thanks for coming by - appreciate the support.  

key


----------



## key2life (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey all, 

Checking in on the ladies' one month birthday.  Since I  got them in the FFOF and in the air pots, these girls have been going to town.   They stand between 8 and 12" high now, and are very green and  perky.  Thanks to those who held my hand through seedling stage!  

Pic 1 is the Seedism Hex
Pic 2 is the Seedism Applejack
Pic 3 is one of the Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice
Pic 4 is one of the Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud

I'm watering about every third day now, and rotating them when they get a little bendy.  The light is on 600W now, and is about 15" above the soil.  Temps are holding rock steady at 73* and am on 24/0.

It's starting to smell just a little sweet when I open the door to the closet now, and when I rub a leaf between thumb and forefinger - it smells pretty nice!  As a total rube and garden variety greenhorn, I'm a happy boy.

Will continue checking in.  Thanks again to all. 

GREEN MOJO TO ALL!!

:icon_smile::icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

YAY~~~ They look so much happier... Way good news.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2013)

They look real happy, Key. Your doing a fine job with them -- keep it up. I have 2 of those seeds (FCJ and WWxBB) that I received as freebies from Attitude Seeds. I'll be interested to see how your's turn out. Grow green, friend.

Peace


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job key...they look hella healthy.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 8, 2013)

The Ladies look great man, cant wait to see that fruity chronic juice, i have one of those beans to crack.


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the kinds words, all.

I'll definitely keep the pics coming every so often, Hemper Fi and Iron Emmett, so you can keep an eye on the FCJ and WWxBB.  I hope to try them both outside this May, as well.

GREEN MOJO TO ALL!!

:icon_smile::icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking very nice key. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ladies! Lookin good!


----------



## key2life (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, Iams and TKR - I appreciate it!


----------



## key2life (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Checking in again at 5 weeks veg.  I think I'm starting to run into the problem I've been waiting for - space.  At the start of this evolution, I popped too many seeds thinking I might kill a couple or a couple might not germinate.  I ended up with 9 seedlings in a 3.5 x 4.5 ft. closet.  So I am running into limitations with my space's footprint, I think.

The girls have taken off in the last week - they are now 13" to 19" tall now, with only the Applejack being a runt at 9".  The leaves are getting into each other and into the walls now.  I have a little space to spread them out - see pics.  The left hand side of the closet has a deep v shaped recess that I've been blocking off with the screen I was going to SCROG with covered with a mylar space blanket.  That can be removed, for sure.  The distance from the right wall to the orange extension cord in pic 3 is 4.5', then the v goes in another 4.5' on a 45* angle, roughly.

Pic 1 - shot from above straight down
Pic 2 - right side margin to wall
Pic 3 - left side margin with v unblocked
pic 4 - all 9 ladies as they sit now

I guess I have 4 questions at this point, and I'd really appreciate your opinions on them:

1 - should I go ahead to flower at this point, as room is so scarce?
2 - am I going to have to get rid of any plants to finish this off?
3 - is there anything I can do to them now to maximize the space?
4 - should I raise the light up to 20" or so to try and encourage some stretch?

As always, thanks for taking the time.

GREEN MOJO TO ALL!

:icon_smile::icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all,

Time for a quick check in, I guess.  Since the last time I posted, I went with my gut on a few questions I had, and hope it'll turn out for the best.  

The girls are 1 week into flower now.  I trimmed them up a little, especially near their bottoms, to let some light move around what's becoming a very  crowded closet, changed to the HPS bulb and let fly.  I tried FIMming one of the girls, the Applejack, and there's a pic below, it's #1.  #2 is the Hex  #3 is one of the WWxBB  #4 is the crowded closet and #5 is one of the Fruity Chronic Juice 

The Fruity Chronic Juice and White Widow x Big Buds are doing great.  

Most of the plants are 20" - 24' tall now, and they all look really healthy.

More later - thanks for watching!  I'll take them out and get some better pics as they get deeper into flowering.  

PEACE AND GREEN MOJO!

:icon_smile::icon_smile: key :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 25, 2013)

They look real nice -- happy and healthy -- good job!

peace


----------



## key2life (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks, hf - safari sagoodi

:icon_smile::icon_smile: key :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Feb 2, 2013)

Weekly update for Groundhog Day.

Plants are 2 weeks into flowering now, and the bud sites are starting to multiply!  Gave 1st nutes 5 days ago, and no adverse reactions at all.  Using Technaflora Flowering mix (1/3 strength for 1st feeding)  BC Boost, BC Bloom, Awesome Blossoms, Thrive Alive Red, MagiCal, and Sugar Daddy.  They recommend nutes every 3rd watering for soil, so next time (probably 2/6/13) I plan to go to 2/3 strength, and then up to full.  Still watering every third day.

pic 1 applejack
pic 2 hex
pic 3 white widow x big bud
pic 4 fruity chronic juice
pic 5 all 9 girls

Thanks for looking - Thanks for helping!

Peace and Green Mojo to all

key :icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2013)

Weekly report for my first grow.  19 days into flower now.  If I knew what I was looking at, I'd feel more comfortable, but all 9 girls seem to be going great at this point.  To recap, I have 4 White Widow x Big Bud from Female Seeds, 3 Fruity Chronic Juice from Delicious Seeds, and 1 each Hex and Applejack from Seedism.

My canopy is kind of raggedy, I guess.  2 of the WWBB,s have gotten about 8-10" taller than everything else, and the Applejack is 8" shorter than the middle 6, which are pretty even at 25".  I moved the AJ to the center, right under the 600W HPS, and the two big girls out to the corners, where they're getting a little less light than before.  I'm hesitant to move them around much more, because the flowering sites are kind of finding the light, and I don't want to screw with that.  I'm bending fan leaves back to give more light to flowers below, 'coz it's getting way crowded up in here.  Is these even correct thoughts?  Who knows?  Any advice?

Haven't seen any adverse effects from my nutes, and I've been reading about flushing vs. tapering at the end of the flower cycle.  If I skip my last round of nutes, which is every 3rd feeding with Technaflora, I'll have 10 days clear of nutes.  Is that enough?  Would a flush in there be beneficial?

pic 1 all 9 ladies
pic 2 ww x bb
pic 3 hex
pic 4 fcj
pic 5 aj

Peace and Green Mojo!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking real nice *key2hwy*

As good as they look I would just keep on keeping on.
No flush just water the last week.


----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks, pcduck - sounds like a plan!


----------



## key2life (Feb 16, 2013)

26 days into flower now.  I haven't been feeding enough - see Yellowing Fan Leaves thread in Sick plants - but, for the most part, all 9 girls are healthy and happy.  I'm trying to boost N levels and will start feeding more than Technaflora recommends for the next 3 -4 weeks, before stopping feeding at all for the last week.  Everyone is producing lots of flowers now, especially the White Widow x Big Bud - those 4 are really producing and they all should do even better once they get more food more often.

Thanks again to everyone who stopped by to help me on both threads.  It's really lucky for a greenhorn to have stumbled on such a great source of freely shared expertise here at MP.  I know my next grow will be better than this one, and my wife tells me, "You're obsessed!" so I feel I've just started down the trail - with a long ways to go.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good. Green Mojo to ya.


----------



## key2life (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, WeedHopper - it's a learning experience, for sure.


----------



## key2life (Feb 23, 2013)

Weekly Update - Day 33 of flowering.  The fan leaves that were yellowing are starting to green back up a bit.  I ended up using a fish emulsion and a little bit of blood meal watered in to try and boost the N.  I guess it's working - so far s good, anyways.

The girls are starting to get pretty frosty now - lots of clear thrichomes cropping up all over.  Some nice colas forming now.  As a total rube, I'm feeling pretty lucky now - even a broken clock is right twice a day!  It's amazing to me how in depth this gets, and how fast it does it.  I still don't know my @ss from my elbow about growing dope, but I think I do understand why folks get so fascinated with it.

OK, just a quick update today.

pic 1 - Hex  
pic 2 - White Widow x Big Bud 
pic 3 - Fruity Chronic Juice
pic 4 - Applejack

PEACE AND GREEN MOJO

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2013)

:ciao: 

Wow brother! Your first grow? Impressive! That WWXBB sure lives up to the name. 

Drft


----------



## key2life (Feb 24, 2013)

drfting07 - Thanks, man!

I hope to grow some more WWxBB outside this season.  I've been checking out your East Coast / West Coast Satori grow from last year, and wow!  I don't see how I could possibly deal with more than 2 plants at a time after seeing that yield.  Really glad I saw that before I got in over my head - again!  I guess I'll get to learn a little about trimming and bubble hash on these 9 ladies, though.  It's hard work not knowing what you're doing!

Thanks again for the kind words, brother.

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

looking great I like the color they have right now GREEN MOJO  how much nug you think you are going to get?


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki - Thanks, Doc!

I really have no idea how much I might get from this grow.  I'm such a total rube that I've never grown it, trimmed it, cured it - nothing. Going by the size of my closet and the yield estimates from the breeders, maybe 1.5 lbs or so?  I would have to guess that effing up and having 9 plants wedged in there will drag down the amount - maybe by a lot -  due to overcrowding and not much light getting down to the bottoms of the plants.  I just have no experience in estimating it.  I'll be happy with whatever I get, though.  It's been a great learning experience so far, and I plan to grow a little every year from now on.  

Lucky to have stumbled across MP - a great source of info!

I've just been looking through your links, and I should hope to be able to get to that point one of these days.  Beautiful.

GREEN MOJO!

:icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 25, 2013)

Key, dont let it intimidate you growing outdoors. just takes proper planning and commitment. 

Im going huge this year. Much larger than last year.


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2013)

drfting07 - I'll be watching, for sure.

It's not so much the growing, although that'll be hard enough, I'm sure.  It's more the harvesting and trimming that has me a little gun shy.  I just ordered a pair of scissors today.  I'll be able to get a better handle on all that once I've dealt with this harvest in a few weeks. Not sure I have the mechanisms in place to deal with a large amount of finished product, as I'm just a beginning hobbyist.  

You never know, though -  Anything's possible!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 26, 2013)

you are keeping them nice and green they look thick too.  can you take a picture of all the plants?  I wanna see about how much nug it looks like.   If you could   1.5 lbs of meds.  My type of party lol keep it up YOU'll b an expert in no time


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Doc Robertsozki - it's kind of hard to get a picture of all 9 plants at once, so I tried to get 3 pictures of a row of 3 plants.  I didn't mean to grow 9 plants, because I figured some might not germ and/or i might kill a couple or three.  So I figured once I had 9, I'd just run with them.  It's kind of a mess in the closet now.  I don't think I ever got a good canopy going, and I had some trouble with yellowing fan leaves - with some dropping off.  

So, if you can figure out the harvest situation from these pics, that'd be great!  I am clueless.  I just took the breeders' estimates and multiplied it by my 1.5 m squared closet size to get the 1.5 lb. figure.  I wouldn't be surprised if the overcrowding limits how much I get in the end.  Anyways, here's the pics - left to right and front to back.  Then a pretty poor attempt at all 9.

1 - wwxbb, wwxbb, fruity chronic juice
2 - hex, applejack, fcj
3 - wwxbb, fcj, wwxbb
4 - all 9

Thanks!  key


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Man I loves yur WWxBB.:icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, man. Pulled a couple buds off the bottom tried 'em - I loves it,too!  :fly:

Psyched about trying a couple of these ladies outdoors next.  Hopefully should be some huge buds!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 26, 2013)

hello from what I see I think you should get 1 1/4 pounds.    you are using a 600w to flower right you should get it  real close to the buds to see the bud explosion at week 6


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2013)

So, how close is real close?  They're on day 36 so this is week 6, right?  I should try to get all the buds at the same level first?

Sorry for all the Q's - I appreciate the help, doc.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 27, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> So, how close is real close?  They're on day 36 so this is week 6, right?  I should try to get all the buds at the same level first?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's - I appreciate the help, doc.



no problem thats what we are here for to share and help eachother

depending on your temperature you can get as close as 6 inches.  but the hood needs to b vented WARNING MAKE SURE YOU SLOWLY LOWER THE LIGHT.  AT ANY SIGN OF STRESS MOVE BACK.   you don't want to burn the tops.

day 36 would b week 5 
at day 45 should b week 6 
and thats when they get real big.  so you still have time to lower your light.  
how far is your light from the tops now?
and YES try to get all the buds at the same level.

good luck friend!


----------



## key2life (Feb 27, 2013)

OK - on some great advice I went in and cleaned up my closet, moving all the girls around, evening up my canopy.  I was able to get all the main colas within an inch or two of each other and then put the light to 12 inches above.

There were 3 tiny branches - all on WW x BBs - down low that were bent or broken, so I took them off.  There was one pretty large branch - also on a WW x BB - with a good sized cola on it that was bent, so i splinted it up and think it'll be fine.  Hope so anyways.  The closet sure looks neater, and doing a lot of tying and rearranging made it pretty easy to get everyone their place "in the sun."  I must be getting hooked on this thing, because it was a lot of fun, actually.  Fine use of a coffee buzz.

So now front to back, left to right:

pic 1 - wwbb, aj, fcj
pic 2 - wwbb, fcj, wwbb
pic 3 - fcj, hex, wwbd
pic 4 - splint with what I could find
pic 5 - big harvest!

Thanks again to all who are making this a lot easier.  MP is a great site!

GREEN MOJO and PEACE!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 27, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> ...
> .  There was one pretty large branch - also on a WW x BB - with a good sized cola on it that was bent, so i splinted it up and think it'll be fine.  Hope so anyways.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## key2life (Feb 28, 2013)

That makes sense, Doc.  I def don't want the plant directing energy to something that isn't productive at this stage.

When I looked again at the branch, the cola was only about 2.5" long, so I took the branch off.  I trimmed it up and hung it in the dark to dry.  
Get a little taste ahead of time. :smoke1:

Too early to say how they are liking the light at 12" but I'm keeping a close eye on things.  

Thanks again, and I'll keep posting regularly.

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 28, 2013)

looks like you got some big danky coloas going... what are you gonna do with so much meds? LOL  

and a little taste ahead of time is always a good way to test the goods   good luck in your last weeks  if you have any questions about flushin or drying let me know


----------



## key2life (Mar 1, 2013)

LOL - I have no idea what I'm going to do with it all.  I guess that's a good problem to have.  "Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope."

I'm sure I'll be hitting you up again before it's over.  Thanks for the help!

Peace,  

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 1, 2013)

:cool2: Hello key2hwy,

Hey your grow is looking really nice friend  

As a first time grower i gotta say you are doing exceptionally well  

I don't get to visit many grows due to having a "young family"

But i wish you MOJO for the remainder of your grow, 

Well done. 
THC


----------



## key2life (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, THC - I appreciate the kind words!

I came out of the blocks pretty shakily, but have been doing alright as it's been progressing.  Beginner's Luck.  I've made some real mistakes, but I knew I would.  Hopefully I can bring it home now with no last minute screw ups.

Never possible, though, without MP and the good folks who comprise it.

Good luck with the family-and thanks again!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 1, 2013)

You have certainly had some top rated family members helping you out !
Which is really awesome guys  

Ya kinda got to skip past the crawl.
Walking makes things so much easier  

Carry on key2  

Mojo to you and the MP fam


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 1, 2013)

:yeahthat: You obviously hit the floor runnin. Im glad the research paid off and your having such a successful first grow. Maybe this will help some new-comers stop and smell the roses. :hubba:

Keep it up brother! :cool2: much green mojo your way.


----------



## key2life (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks again, drfting07!   I appreciate all the kind MOJO!

And thanks again, THC!  You guys are awesome!


I tried to do my homework, but I still knew I'd get myself into some binds, and I did just that - more than one.  But they weren't too serious, and the good folks here at MP really helped me out - from planning right up until this post.

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2013)

Quick weekly check in - Day 40 of flowering.  

Everybody is getting frostier now.  All 9 girls seem happier after being tied up for a few days.   I was able to get more buds in the light and there's a bit more breathing room for everyone.  More light is getting down lower, too.  Great advice - thanks MPers for all the help!  

Not a lot to report, but I'm trying to stick to a schedule of posting every 7 days now.  I will try to lower the light down this weekend to see if I can jump start some further bud growth.  I'll try and keep a close eye on it.  

pic 1 - white widow x big bud
pic 2 - fruity chronic juice
pic 3 - hex
pick 4 - applejack

_*peace and green mojo, MPers!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2013)

From start to finish this thread be great readin pilgrem Sorry took so long gettin yur fireside but am jelous of yur fine pouch fillin material, well done pilgrem

BWD


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, BWD - appreciate the dap for my thread!  I have no idea what I'm doing, but it's been a lot of fun so far.  MP is a righteous site.

I've been looking around on your thread, too, and I'm real curious to see how you handle 9 plants in about the same space as I'm trying to handle my 9.  There's so much to soak in and being able to see pictures is going to help a lot.   They look great so far - I'm hooked!

_*green mojo for your grow!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 2, 2013)

dont reckon mine to be fillin nice like yurs doin but be interestin too fur me cause never had 9 goin befur ussualy only get bout 4 tops at time but I be just as curious as yual to my trails end on this one 

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 2, 2013)

:ciao: K2 

Think i smell another Bud Pic of The Month Entry :hubba: 

Looking soooperb K2 :48:


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2013)

:guitar: Thx, THC - listening to some Oils now in your honor! :guitar:

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2013)

Firstly, excellent grow! After reading this fully, it seems you used the exact setup and materials I'm going to be using! Glad to know the 600w Cool Tube with the "smaller" hood is producing such a good looking yield for you. I have to work on setting up my area and getting everything in the next couple of weeks, so expect 1,000 questions or so to be thrown your way lol! 

Greenest of mojo to you Key.


----------



## key2life (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd be very happy if i could return some of the _*green mojo *_ that's been passed my way throughout my grow.  I don't know much, but I sure remember the answers to the questions that I've had.

Are you going to do a grow thread?  What's your setup going to be?

Contact me any time at all and I'll try to help or find the answer if I don't know it, which will more than likely be the case!  

Thanks, Ellis D!  (I think I remember you from back in the '70s....)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, I'm going to do a grow thread once I start purchasing some items and get the space cleared out. I was going to do the same exact type of setup you have, really. So contacting you will be something I do often! lol!  

OH and name is just a word play.. haven't touched that stuff in over 11 years, hah.  



			
				key2hwy said:
			
		

> I'd be very happy if i could return some of the _*green mojo *_ that's been passed my way throughout my grow.  I don't know much, but I sure remember the answers to the questions that I've had.
> 
> Are you going to do a grow thread?  What's your setup going to be?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 3, 2013)

NICE PICTURES!!!!  I like them all but I really really lke you whitewidow x big bud  also you hex is looking very healthy n green.  nice picturtes I can spend hours looking at those buds you should take like 50 pictures that would be so kool.... k gotta go vaporize


----------



## key2life (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, Doc!  

It's so crowded in there, it's hard to get the pics I want.  I'll do some proper portraits of the ladies when they're done, assuming I don't kill 'em before then.



Ellis - looking forward to your grow, friend!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Mar 7, 2013)

Checking in @ 45 days into flower.  I got all inspired today and took all 9 ladies out of the closet, trimmed and cleaned up the bottoms of all the plants, and tried to get them ready for the stretch run.  My aim is to let all the energy of the plants go to the biggest buds, and let more air circulate around the closet at the same time.

Trying to keep a good record of everything, so if it's too many pictures - sorry!  

1 Fruity Chronic Juice
2 Hex
3 AppleJack
4 White Widow x Big Bud
5 WWxBB
6 FCJ
7 Hex
8 FCJ
9 AJ
10 WWxBB
11 WWxBB
12 WWxBB

_*peace out, and GREEN MOJO!

:icon_smile: KEY :icon_smile:
*_


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

I loves Pics Of Weed.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

o WOW the first thing that I said when I saw your buds was O my God! O WOW!
looking frosty there Bro.   and we can't get enough of BUD PORN like weedhopper I love weed Pics  KEEP IT UP.  n to get a clean smoke a good flush is the way to go.  some people don't flush some fl;ush for 3 days some for 7 days other for 2 weeks I did it for 3 weeks once and OMG some good good smoke other growers gave me props one the taste and clean smoke from my long flushing....  just sharing some of my own experience


----------



## key2life (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, WH and Doc - Appreciate it!  

key


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 9, 2013)

yes sir I think your ww bb looks very frosty can we see some ww bb close up PLEASE  keep up the good work!


----------



## key2life (Mar 9, 2013)

Here ya go, Doc!  WW x BB close ups!

All the trichs seems clear, about 10 days to go - approx.

_*peace and GREEN MOJO to all,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:
*_


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, looking so amazing key! I can only hope to have somewhere near your outcome with my grow!! 

Can't wait to see what you yield and hear your thoughts of the entire process.


----------



## key2life (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ellis D. - it's been, um, educational!

I know I've missed some opportunities and made some mistakes, but, for a first grow, I've been pretty lucky.  Happy so far, for sure!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 9, 2013)

O wow thanks Key some nice trichs


----------



## key2life (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, the first plant is ready to come down.  One of the 3 Fruity Chronic Juice ladies has gone amber, so she's been chopped and is drying on the rack as I type this.  I had been concerned that I wouldn't be able to recognize when they're ready, but with my $12 Eyeclops it was a no-brainer.

This was the plant that was directly under the 600W HPS for the last couple of weeks, so I guess it makes sense that she finished up first.  This was day 52 for her, right in line with the 50-55 day estimate from Delicious Seeds.   I've now slid the Hex under the light, so she can have a couple of more weeks under there - as a Sativa dominant strain, she can use it, I'm sure.

I'm really happy to be learning something about harvesting, trimming, and curing now.  This whole process is fascinating to me, and, if I were a young man, I'd move my @ss out west and find my place in this industry as it grows and starts to become legal - finally.  I'm not done with this, my first, grow yet, but it has been a very fulfilling experience for me.

More later as things continue to finish up.  Here are a couple of pics of my first Fruity Chronic Juice girl.

_*Peace and GREEN MOJO!*_

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 14, 2013)

your buds looks so juicy your leafs on the 2nd pic are so frosty GOOD JOB bro


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2013)

That's gunna end up being the best weed ya ever smoked up to this point... Because YOU grew it! 


And then it will be all smoked up before you know it!!!


Then repeat.


Lookin good!!!!!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking great bro.  Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

HomieHogleg


----------



## key2life (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, Doc, TOA and Homie - I appreciate it!

Just checked all my indicas again, and they're all getting amber now.

I'll be busy tomorrow with 6 more to chop.  The 2 sativas are still short.

Thanks again for the kind words!  

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## key2life (Mar 16, 2013)

Checking in again.  7 of 9 plants - all the indicas - have been chopped and are hanging in a darkened pantry with indirect air movement being provided by a small fan.  

The trimming wasn't as bad as I thought it might be.  Still, it's ticky-tacky work, and if I was doing this regularly I'd need to figure out a better ergonomic way to handle it.  I enjoyed the actual trimming, though - kind of like pruning roses, which I also enjoy.  Very zen-like.

Going to let the 2 sativa dominant strains go a while longer, though the AppleJack is showing some signs of going amber.  It'll be 8 weeks day after tomorrow, and the AJ states 8-9 weeks.  It'll probably come down soon.  The Hex will probably need another week, I'm guessing.

Not much else to report.  

Peace,  :icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

nice can;t wait to hear what kind of numbers you got on your first grow with a 600 hps   congrats!


----------



## key2life (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks, doc - first grow of any type! 

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## lTizZLel (Mar 20, 2013)

very nice first grow! i am currently on my first grow as well. i never got around to doing a journal, but i will definitely do a final snap as you did with your most recent pics. something with pics, I'm just really hesitant to take em. again, great first grow and those girls are looking amazing!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 20, 2013)

Key, it's only going to get better from here on out brother!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

Good job for your first grow Key. I hope you have enjoyed some fruits of your labor.  I am glad you grew and journal-ed about it.


----------



## key2life (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, lTizZLel, TOA, and Rosebud!   I appreciate it!

I know what you mean about the pictures, lTizZLel - I feel fine about posting them here, but nowhere else.  I really wanted to do a journal so I could look back on the whole process and remember where I have room to improve.

Can someone explain how to put one of those nice links to my first grow on my signature?  I can get the link pasted in, but can't figure out how to rename it. 

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 25, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> .
> 
> ...Can someone explain how to put one of those nice links to my first grow on my signature?  I can get the link pasted in, but can't figure out how to rename it.
> 
> ...



ill try 
*go to Private messages on the top right of this screen
*under COLNTROL PANEL settings and options click on edit signature
*click on the world with apaperclip symbol "insert link"

AND I think thats it not 100% sure sorry if it doesn't work


----------



## key2life (Mar 25, 2013)

Figured it out -  thanks again, Doc!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

yes sir 
how are your buds drying?


----------



## key2life (Mar 28, 2013)

So far, so good, I think.

I'm between 60% and 65% RH now.

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 29, 2013)

very nice  buds I like the manicure


----------



## key2life (Mar 29, 2013)

Have no idea if I was doing it correctly or not! 

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 4, 2013)

any weekly updates my friend?  Im curious as to how much weight you were able to get.... what ever it is i'm sure you are happy about it  later friend


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks good to me key... Dry until bud is crunchy on outside but still moist /spongy on inside... Then paper bag um till stems snap ... Then jar.... Burp jars every day at least twice a day for 30-40 minutes...


Test a nug outta the jars after a couple weeks. You will know when they are all ready to smoke.


----------



## key2life (Apr 4, 2013)

Doc, TOA - thanks, guys!   :48:

I got just over 17 oz. when all's said and done.  

I know I lost some on the Applejack plant, which was a runt the whole way through.  It only grew about half as tall as any of the other 3 strains, and then I think I effed it up trying to FIM it.  Being so crowded in there with 9 plants may have hurt some, too.

So, I'm really happy with my first grow! :holysheep:

We'll see what an outdoors grow is like for my second. :icon_smile:

Thanks again to all you good folks for all the wisdom and help!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2013)

Killer harvest @key.   Great job!!!!  :yay: :bling: :happy: :bong:  



Congrats!   Now,   It will only get better with time. Absorb ALL the knowledge that you can and your dank will be the FINEST in town.


IMO .... It's VERY important to pay attention to the cure. You are now in the most important part. Be sure to rotate buds around in the jar by either dumping or carefully pulling them out and put the nuggs that were on the bottom.. To the top.   You don't have to do it everyday, but every so often to ensure an even cure and to prevent mold. I would rather burp a jar 4x a day than two times for a longer period.


The cure is essential!!!!   Put love into this step and it WILL repay you!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hello from what I see I think you should get 1 1/4 pounds.    you are using a 600w to flower right you should get it  real close to the buds to see the bud explosion at week 6



I was close on the estimate YAY!  17 oz sounds really good.:hubba:   You must be 'the natural" farmer great start really. can't wait to see your out door I'm also gonna have one this year.


----------



## key2life (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, Doc! On one hand I'm kind of disappointed in the haul, but on the other, that's a lot of weed for a first try at it.

Now if I can just cure it right - woo hoo!

peace, key


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2013)

DISAPPOINTED?! You shall not be sir, that is quite excellent in my noob eyes. Chin up my friend, you got over 1 p o u n d of frosty nugs!  I can only hope for half of that my first run!


----------



## key2life (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, Ellis, that's the side of me that's performance oriented and a perfectionist.   :ignore:

The side of me that's looking at this as an organic learning experience is totally happy with things - lucky for me, this side has been running things on my first grow.  After the seedling stage, I was really able to relax and enjoy the process.

The other guy only came out when it came time to measure things and figure out how to try and get better.  

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheers Key!  I understand the perfectionist thing.. which is why I'm posting MANY times a day in my own first grow thread, with as much images as possible, trying to attain loads of knowledge from the wonderful member base here. I've even thought of doing a few videos here and there.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> So far, so good, I think.
> 
> I'm between 60% and 65% RH now.
> 
> :icon_smile: key :icon_smile:



hello friend 
how about some shots of the final product?  here at MP we love bud porn
lets see some of the good dank n good manicuring :hubba: I would love to see your ladies all in the jars


----------

